# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Të pritëm! - ndarja poezi 2010

## shigjeta

*Të pritëm!*

(Vajzës sime Kaltrës)

Të pritëm, të pritëm, aq të mrekulluar,
Na mbushnin plot jetë të ëmblat lëvizje
Mbi barkun e nënës të prekja me duar
dhe ti me gjymtyrë të dy na godisje.

Godisje ashtu, si për të treguar
Që na njihje zërin, ledhatimet, erën
Lëvizjet e tua na sillnin pranverën,
Dhe botën e madhe e kishim në duar.

Të ndjenim, të donim ,magjepsur pas teje,
Engjëlloren pamje sta imagjinonim
Aty mbi lëkurë të puthnim ,të donim,
Dhe mezi të prisnim ,pranë të na vije.

Dhe mbërriti dita, kur erdhe,të pamë
Ti pamë dhe sytë e kaltër si deti,
Mbi fytyrën tënde, vështrimi na mbeti
Sa shpirtin prej prindi, ty Kaltra ta lamë.

----------

